# Extreme sugar cravings



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Feb 2013)

Since binning gluten food and banning the booze, I have developed an unbelievably strong craving for sugary food, I mean it's really intense.

My daughter reckons its because I've been bombarding my body with refined carbs with the bread and beer for so long, that its taking my body time to adjust.

Anyone else ever had this? I'm thinking of booking an appoint,net at my GP's, my daughter says to leave it a month or two, is she right?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2013)

It wouldn't hurt to spend 10 or 15 minutes talking to the GP so why take the chance of leaving it and finding out later that there is a serious problem?

I stopped buying bread years ago and have had several alcohol-free years and never experienced those sugar cravings. 

Which reminds me - I have some chocolate downstairs, so I'll go and make a cuppa to have with it!


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

depends if you also drink like a fish and pee like a race horse . . .


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Yep and yep, why?


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

all signs of diabetes


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

you pee more because the sugar in it draws the water out, then you drink more to replace it. Prob worth a trip to the quacks


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Nah not diabetes, I don't have any of the symptoms. I drink loads of cups of tea therefore wee a lot. These are just cravings, not because of any physical symptoms, I don't get light headed or headaches and my pee doesn't smell fruity. I check my blood sugars when on placement and they don't vary much.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

You have sugar cravings, polyuria and polydipsia which are all symptoms of diabetes. Doesn't mean you definitely have it, but if you're also on the heavy side those signs would be enough to warrant a check up. When you check your blood sugar do you take it after fasting over night and compare it to after a meal?

perhaps try going without tea (or other caffeinated drinks) and see if you still pee and drink a lot?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Fasting, had it check 6 months ago as well. But if the cravings go on for another week I'll book an appointment at the gp.

In fact I'll stop my sugar intake and see what happens, it'll do my weight loss some good too.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

You need some sugars!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Not according to dieticians, sugar is the only food group we don't need.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Not according to dieticians, sugar is the only food group we don't need.


 
Care to name an elite low/no carb/paleo athlete in an aerobic sport


----------



## Ningishzidda (5 Feb 2013)

I think bromptonfb is meaning 'refined' sugar. The white stuff in paper bags that comes 1kg at a bung.
The safe stuff is present in most fruit.
Personally, I prefer animal starch. The liver of fresh roadkill.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Feb 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> I think bromptonfb is meaning 'refined' sugar. The white stuff in paper bags that comes 1kg at a bung.
> The safe stuff is present in most fruit.
> Personally, I prefer animal starch. The liver of fresh roadkill.


Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Yes, that's what I meant.


 
Ah forgive me - so many faddy diets are mentioned on here I thought it might be one of those crazy ones! Fruit, milk, low fat yoghurts are all good in my book.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> Ah forgive me - so many faddy diets are mentioned on here I thought it might be one of those crazy ones! Fruit, milk, low fat yoghurts are all good in my book.


The trouble with a lot of low fat yoghurts is that they contain added sugar. I eat natural yoghurt, which doesn't, and add my own fruit.


----------



## Linford (5 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> Ah forgive me - so many faddy diets are mentioned on here I thought it might be one of those crazy ones! Fruit, milk, low fat yoghurts are all good in my book.


 
Fruit makes you hungry


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Feb 2013)

I had this when I went from high carb to low(-ish) carb. Low-ish as I eat appropriate to training. Have some fruit if you want sugar and see how you get on. Might just need getting used to, might be a symptom of something else so it wouldn't hurt to see a GP.



T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Care to name an elite low/no carb/paleo athlete in an aerobic sport


 
Define low carb, especially around the times of day athletes train and race. This could run and run  . Out of interest Joe Friel asked for low carb high fat athletes on twitter. He got a lot of responses and some of the athletes have websites. He didn't ask for high carb, low fat athletes for comparison of numbers so there's no indication of how widely used or successful method this is but there are some interesting things to read on the subject. Tim Noakes has made some interesting public statements on this subject last year. I'm not saying high or low carb approach is correct, I just read the subject from both sides as I find it interesting in the same way I read up on vegan endurance athletes despite being a meat eater.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2013)

Linford said:


> Fruit makes you hungry











Ghost Donkey said:


> Define low carb, especially around the times of day athletes train and race. This could run and run  . Out of interest Joe Friel asked for low carb high fat athletes on twitter. He got a lot of responses and some of the athletes have websites. He didn't ask for high carb, low fat athletes for comparison of numbers so there's no indication of how widely used or successful method this is but there are some interesting things to read on the subject. Tim Noakes has made some interesting public statements on this subject last year. I'm not saying high or low carb approach is correct, I just read the subject from both sides as I find it interesting in the same way I read up on vegan endurance athletes despite being a meat eater.


Not the point at all.


----------



## Linford (5 Feb 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Not the point at all.


 
We've already done this, and back then you refused to acknowledge or accept anything which anyone else has to say or offered as evidence on the issue of fructose in the diet, so there is no point you attempting to engage on it as I very much doubt you are now less of a muppet than you were then.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Feb 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Not the point at all.


 
Sorry, mis-interpreted it. If I were to pick one name I'd say Tim Olson, winner of the Western States 100 mile (running) race last year. Not an easy 100 miles at that. Not trying to pick an arguement but successful low carb endurance athletes do exist along with successful high carb endurance athletes.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2013)

Linford said:


> We've already done this, and back then you refused to acknowledge or accept anything which anyone else has to say or offered as evidence on the issue of fructose in the diet, so there is no point you attempting to engage on it as I very much doubt you are now less of a muppet than you were then.


Wind it in Linford, I wasn't talking to you,or about any of the crap you spewed before about fruit.

Muppet.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

Ooooh handbags!


----------



## poynedexter (5 Feb 2013)

i too "watch" my refined sugar intake most of the time. i allow myself sat and sun eve to enjoy some choclate and desserts etc. during the week i would crave sugary food but just try and say no. i've taken the following steps:

started drinking green tea
made my own rice pudding (without sugar)
eating nuts raisins cranberry blueberry raspberry as snacks or rice pudding additives
stopped drinking "no added sugar" juices
stopped eating fruit yogurts
eating high cocoa content dark choclate as a weekend treat
avoided biscuits and cakes

i find the things i am doing are helping me avoid the banned substances. i too eat 2-3 bananas a day, 1 apple, 1 orange a day.

veg and protein is on my plate too and my weight continues to come down bit by bit (<1lb/week since xmas).

so i subscribe to the pro fruit camp.

2 weeks ago i slipped up. under stress from my ex, i ate a large selection box left over from xmas and a terrys choc orange (dark tho, and fruit based ). i felt ill for 24hrs!


----------



## albion (5 Feb 2013)

On the same subject what's the reason for my occasional intense sugar craving after a long day on the bike?
Even with a decent meaI I might eat as much as 200 grams of chocolate plus 200 grams of jellied sweets !


----------



## Herzog (6 Feb 2013)

albion said:


> Even with a decent meaI I might eat as much as 200 grams of chocolate plus 200 grams of jellied sweets !


 
East more, crave more...?


----------



## MattHB (6 Feb 2013)

It could be that your craving the seratonin released when you eat sugary foods, not the foods themselves. I have quite a big problem with this, particularly when I'm stressed.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 Feb 2013)

ive ditched (liquid) caffeine, crisps and alcohol and have noticed that i too have massive sugar cravings!

i think i need to find a suitable replacement for the savoury snacks of crisps and sugar seems to be to one


----------



## Linford (8 Feb 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> ive ditched (liquid) caffeine, crisps and alcohol and have noticed that i too have massive sugar cravings!
> 
> i think i need to find a suitable replacement for the savoury snacks of crisps and sugar seems to be to one


 
An extra bowl of porride before you go out


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 Feb 2013)

Linford said:


> An extra bowl of porride before you go out


 
im not riding at the moment due to a knee issue so am really trying to cut down but when MIL brings home 5 doughnuts (theres 3 of us in the house) its more appealing than porridge! lol


----------



## lulubel (8 Feb 2013)

MattHB said:


> It could be that your craving the seratonin released when you eat sugary foods, not the foods themselves. I have quite a big problem with this, particularly when I'm stressed.


 
Or it could just mean that you're very hungry, and the meal you've eaten isn't enough.

If you've depleted your glycogen stores, the body's immediate goal is to refill them. Quick release carbs will be its preferred choice, but if you've eaten enough slow release carbs soon enough after finishing the ride, that will satisfy it.


----------



## albion (8 Feb 2013)

Linford said:


> An extra bowl of porride before you go out


LOL, tried that.

It causes pressure in the stomach/bowel area.
My craving have mainly subsided,.
Maybe as my fitness has improved and maybe because I snack at regular intervals.

I've also edged towards the opinion that white bread is better than wholemeal for this purpose.
Apart from French bread, I have always bought a wholemeal type, so that is a fundamental change.


----------



## albion (9 Feb 2013)

Did an 80 miles today.
Snacked on jam sandwiches and a couple of packs of crisps.

No sugar craving again. Little wind so an easy ride but its looking like carbohydrate plus some sugars does prevent depletion, thus no craving. 
Looks like I have Chris Obree to thank there.


----------



## albion (11 Feb 2013)

". After reading graham obree's book on cycle training "

Either his brother Chris just died or I've been displaying my marvellous memory talents yet again.
I forget which is correct.


----------

